# Are my minnows getting ready to lay eggs???



## nolaguy (Sep 2, 2010)

I have 4 rosy red minnows (at least I think that's what they are).... Today, I noticed 2 of them inside the center rock cave (they typically NEVER go in there)... as they would swim by the opening, I could see that it seemed they were chasing each other and the belly is much bigger, with a silvery/white color. I took a video that will give you a glance, but they are mostly hidden. Do I have eggs on the way? Should I get a breeding net to isolate them before they lay eggs? What should I have on hand to feed the fry?

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/olrVr4wDDew?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/olrVr4wDDew?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------

